# Hello From the Three of Us



## JMDNS1970 (May 24, 2006)

Hello everyone!

My name is Joyce and I'm a shared adoptee by Ray Charles and Skeeter, aka Handsome and Badness respectively. If I can find some pictures of the "boys" I'd paste 'em, but I've no idea how to post them. :roll: 

Ray is my baby at 14 years old, nearly 15 in July. _**Sigh**_ how time flies, and the future looms ever so darkly on the horizon.  

Skeeter is several years younger, and a much bigger handful...literally; at 21 pounds, he outweighs Ray by 12! 8O 

*Skeeter's favorite pastimes include*: 

Charging down the hall and leaping over any furniture, fellow cat or parent bending down to tie shoes (Long Jump, Olympic style).

Running as fast as he can and then sliding on paper left on floor (He just loooooves that hardwood floor).

Tormenting the life out of Ray, every chance he gets (you know, typical little brother syndrom).

Howling like a banshee for no particular reason (in the middle of the night, in the basement, right below the air exchanger so the sound can carry!)

*Ray's favorite pastimes include*:

Waking Mummy up as early as possible (without getting tossed out the bedroom door).

Sitting on the mouse while Mummy uses the computer (it clicks?!?)

Using Mummy's belly as a launch pad (preferably when she's asleep)

Bringing home dead baby bunnies (Muuuummmmmyyyyyyyy!!!! Can you fix da bunny, please Mummy, fix it??? Please, please please, Mummy, fix da bunny!)

*Joyce's favorite pastimes include:*

Trying to catch up on sleep (not easy with insomniac cats around)

Surfing the web and playing games (that don't involve the mouse)

*Least favorites:*

Cleaning up after the Olympic long jump (the dude's got a great jump, but lousy aim)

Sanitizing the mouse (it's a cat's butt, for crying out loud, how clean can it be?)

Waxing hardwood floors to remove claw marks (rotten cat won't wear socks!)

Burying dead baby bunnies (sorry Baby, I'm not God)

************************************************************
Well, thanks for letting us share! :cat 

Joyce, Ray and Skeeter


----------



## BURMILLA (May 24, 2006)

Dear Joyce,

so i will say welcome too !!  
You have weritten so much funny !! I am so much curious about to see some pictures of these funny cats ! :lol: my english isnt very well but the things i understood, are enough to let me be curious like that !!  

Best regards,

Sheila


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Joyce, those stories sound very familiar to me! :lol: I hope you enjoy the forums. A warm welcome to the three of you!


----------



## MikePageKY (Aug 24, 2005)

:lol: What wonderful descriptions!! 

Welcome and greetings from the Jellicle tribe


----------



## JMDNS1970 (May 24, 2006)

Thank you so much! I only wish I'd found this site sooner. I'm afraid that other than my sister, I'm the only one in my circle of friends that enjoys sharing my life with cats, so I don't often have the pleasure of speaking about them as I would with fellow feline slaves! :lol: 

I have them posted on the gallery page, just search for JMDNS1970 and they should be there. I can't figure out how to post them on the individual threads.  

Have a good night everyone!

Joyce


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome Joyce!


----------



## JMDNS1970 (May 24, 2006)

PS. For those of you a little concerned about the baby bunny thing...Ray doesn't kill them, he just brings them home for me to fix.

I realized this afternoon after the second poor bunny was found on my doorstep, that it appeared while both Ray and Skeeter were taking their afternoon naps inside! 

There is a rather ratty looking cat that lives down the road, and we've already had issues with him, so I'm thinking that he's responsible, and that in his evil twisted cat mind, he's trying to frame my boys.

Ray used to play with my landlord's bunnies all the time, and Skeeter is scared of anything smaller than a dog (he's not right in the head, that cat :wink: ) so I see no reason to believe either one of them are the bunny killer.

Rest assured, while I might spout off from time to time about the rotten little darlings, they are not bunny killers. Mice and voles yes, but not cute fluffy bunnies!

Joyce


----------



## JMDNS1970 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks Lori! And your cat is just so beautiful! He reminds me of a black cat I had years ago. He's been gone for over 20 years, but I still think of him when I see another black cat.


----------



## JMDNS1970 (May 24, 2006)

> I have them posted on the gallery page, just search for JMDNS1970 and they should be there. I can't figure out how to post them on the individual threads.


Figured it out, yeah me!!!!

This one is Skeeter. Trust me, he's not so cuddly when you pick him up. Too many claws and teeth!  










This one is my baby, Ray. He looked like he was posing with his prom date, so I snapped the picture without pausing to focus properly (forgot the red eye thing too). 









Thanks for letting me brag! :lol: 

Joyce


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome Joyce, your Skeeter looks like my Baby :wink: , but w/ short fur :lol: , Ray is cute too!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Hehe your cats sound hilarious and are so cute. Welcome aboard


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome to our family Joyce...


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Oh my gosh I'm so gald to welcome you! You soud so fun and your cats are gonna be stars on this board, I can see it!

BURMILLA:

Stick around, and before you know it we'll have you butchering the English language with the best of us!!! 

Lots o' luv!!! :kittyturn


----------



## JMDNS1970 (May 24, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your kind welcomes! It's great to know there are nice people who accept you because you are owned by cats! :lol:


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Joyce and welcome! Your kitties are adorable. Hilarious descriptions of them too! :lol:


----------

